# Vans BMX shoes



## nick1985 (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey guys,

Not exactly bike related but has anyone kept their vintage Vans shoes or race jersey from back in the day? I would love to see some photos if so


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 30, 2018)

Did not keep, but had a pair of the checker slip-ons. 
Presently have a (newer) pair that look identical to the #44s in the ad.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 30, 2018)

Diggin the #36 style. You can make custom vans online to match these.


----------



## nick1985 (Sep 30, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> Diggin the #36 style. You can make custom vans online to match these.
> View attachment 876464




I still like the look of Vans but the quality just isn't the same since they started making them in China


----------

